

Blog about Common Lisp compiler internals - calibraxis
http://insidelisp.blogspot.com/

======
smanek
Helpful tidbit: The native code compiler of CMUCL (and SBCL) is called
'Python'.

Yes, it's confusing. But CMUCL was using the name well before Guido's Python
was ever conceived.

